# Best within 3 months of roasting



## Redmex (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello I'm new to the forum although I've browsed a bit, just wondering what others on here think regarding age of beans since roast.

My partner and myself stopped by at great wee cafe in Dull, Perthshire. Coffee was great so she treated me to 250g bag of beans only for me to notice when home 70 miles away reading the bag a day later they were now past the 3 months time since roasting. They were bought exactly 3months old. A phone call to the roaster said it was bad practice as she has best within 3 months stamped on the bag but what can she do, take it up with the cafe she said.

When I said I read many forums I was made to feel like a blackmailer and she offered new beans, more than a week later I've heard nothing and don't think I ever will, she sounded panic stricken when I told her I read this forum. The coffee was great but this highland Perthshire roaster has lost a customer in me, I wonder if other roasters would be the same

ps my partner paid full price for the beans


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

In all fairness you should have the beef with the cafe that sold you the beans, not the roaster


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What did they taste like?


----------



## Redmex (Jan 26, 2016)

The beans were ok but I just thought I'd inform the roaster her beans were being sold at best within date, what is the cost to them other than postage I'd have returned the ones I bought.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

If you bought a stale loaf of hovis bread from the co-op who would you complain to ?

hint, its the co-op


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Who is the roaster. I feel the need to buy beans from them just to offset your strop ... Your beef should be with the cafe not the roaster.


----------



## Redmex (Jan 26, 2016)

I hear what your saying but she was very angry I was sold them so she said so I'm thinking I'm doing her a favour and let her speak to the retailer, maybe the roaster is on here or has a browse from time to time


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

mistakes happen....there agin, so does deliberate bloody mindedness..........I recently bought some beans from a local roaster to me. They arrived with a one inch tear in the bag and 6 weeks past roasting. I emailed the roaster since he was also the seller and things were sorted out vey quickly.

I also recently bought beans from a roaster who sells on here. They do not dispatch their own stuff but sell through a third party, therefore have little control over what is sent out. The beans arrived and were in my view, already borderline in age. The attitude was completely different and I was told if I ordered again and reminded them, I would not be charged....I did not bother

You need to also tell the shop they are selling shite. They will probably have looked at you and thought, great, we can dump an old bag on this numpty.....!


----------



## Redmex (Jan 26, 2016)

Should I have done the British thing and just kept quiet and take it on the chin, no strop ie tantrum from me it was only £6. When your flat white comes to your table lukewarm as the waiter was so busy how many drink it or ask for another to be made, at £2.80 I certainly would


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I suppose you could ring the roaster and complain about the flat white ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

£6 is really cheap for retail 250g bag of beans in a shop.

I tend to check the roast date though when buying, a good habit to get into. Your beef is with the cafe who sold you the beans, but I have told a roaster before when I've seen a cafe boast about that roaster's reputation yet not have a clue how to even pull a shot so I do get where you are coming from, but dont think the roaster owes you anything other than proving they care by following it up with the cafe.


----------



## Redmex (Jan 26, 2016)

That was a while ago another venue in Edinburgh, the coffee I got at the cafe was spot on that's why the bean bag purchase, rant or strop over I'm getting nowhere but plenty folk roasting all over the UK to choose from


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I guess you should suck it up, unless you are actually going to approach the place you purchased the item !?


----------

